# FOUND A HOME-Golden Retriever in Need of Rescue Florida



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He would be very lucky to get you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He wouldn't do better than a home with you. 

But there are good rescues in Florida also, you might suggest to the poster that they contact the ones closest to them, or send the post to those rescues yourself. You can find a list of them on the GRCA rescue website below.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a friend working on this. I think she wants him. I told her I'd be willing to take him if she doesn't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, hope he finds a home soon.

I second the recommendation of contacting a GR Rescue if someone doesn't take him.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I just checked and the original FB post that I got had over 17,000 shares. No wonder nobody can get through.


----------



## admiral_john (Oct 27, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> He wouldn't do better than a home with you.
> 
> But there are good rescues in Florida also, you might suggest to the poster that they contact the ones closest to them, or send the post to those rescues yourself. You can find a list of them on the GRCA rescue website below.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


I actually came here this morning to post this story.

When this popped up on my Facebook last night I contacted Golden Retriever Rescue Of South Florida and was told they've tried to reach out to these people but have been told they (the people "caring" for Rusty) don't want to deal with a rescue. I don't understand why they'd rather this dog, who needs daily interaction more than other breeds, live alone than go to a rescue where he'd be fostered out and adopted to a vetted home. 

This whole situation makes me feel physically ill and I actually didn't sleep well last night thinking of it... I live in New York and have four dogs or I'd take this guy in a heartbeat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

admiral_john said:


> I actually came here this morning to post this story.
> 
> When this popped up on my Facebook last night I contacted Golden Retriever Rescue Of South Florida and was told they've tried to reach out to these people but have been told they (the people "caring" for Rusty) don't want to deal with a rescue. I don't understand why they'd rather this dog, who needs daily interaction more than other breeds, live alone than go to a rescue where he'd be fostered out and adopted to a vetted home.
> 
> This whole situation makes me feel physically ill and I actually didn't sleep well last night thinking of it... I live in New York and have four dogs or I'd take this guy in a heartbeat.


I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue in my State when it was operating, ran into this frequently. I think a lot of times it's because people are unaware of what the Rescues are about and what they do. 

It's sad, we had people turn a dog into a shelter before they would release it to my Group. We eventually got the dog, but had to go through the waiting period. I think a lot of people don't realize how stressful being in a shelter is for a dog either.


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

This breaks my heart! I'm praying that he finds a wonderful home where he can be loved on and surrounded with great humans! 




CAROLINA MOM said:


> I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue in my State when it was operating, ran into this frequently. I think a lot of times it's because people are unaware of what the Rescues are about and what they do.
> 
> It's sad, we had people turn a dog into a shelter before they would release it to my Group. We eventually got the dog, but had to go through the waiting period. I think a lot of people don't realize how stressful being in a shelter is for a dog either.


Do you think it is a negative stigma of "giving up" their dog or do you think that people have the wrong impression of rescues and what happens with dogs that are put into a rescue system? This just makes me so sad!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Do you think it is a negative stigma of "giving up" their dog or do you think that people have the wrong impression of rescues and what happens with dogs that are put into a rescue system? This just makes me so sad!



It could be several things, I think a lot of people aren't really aware of what the GR Rescues are about, how they operate. A person may have had a bad experience with a Rescue Group, therefore their opinion of all or any group is negative.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Poor baby, I wish he were in NJ so I could see how he got along with Georgie and Gunner and adopt him if they were a match.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So what is the status? Any takers??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You'd have to troll the Facebook post to see if there are any updates.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He has found a new home. I followed some rabbit trails and found this post on the The Humane Society of Highlands County Facebook page. They had cross posted him also. 

Rebecca Brake I went to the house, and found Carole who turned up to let Rusty out. She has beed so busy at work and caring for elderly relatives. I have Rusty he is coming home with me. Happy ending for everyone. I will keep you posted on how he is doing.
Like · Reply · 8 · 4 hrs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I'll change the thread title.

From FB-




> UPDATE ABOUT RUSTY. I am pleased to announce that it has been confirmed by my coworker that RUSTY has found a new forever home!!! IDK know the details but Carol got a lot of calls right after I made the post and was so burdened by calls she could not handle anymore. Thanks to everyone who reached out in love and support to share the post and inquire. I am sorry if it did not work out for most of you, but the important thing is that and the NOW FAMOUS dog named Rusty is no longer alone and depressed!! He is happy in his new home!! So many of you were eager to help....PLEASE, I urge you to go to your nearest SPCA or Humane Society, animal control, shelter, or rescue, (especially if they euthanize) and save another pets life! Happy to be part of this happy ending!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I am so happy for Rusty! It must have been awful for him living alone.


----------

